
Memory Management and Efficient Graph Processing in Rust [pdf] - excerionsforte
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/de57/02f2e4dba4c058515e240dfe0ef929f3c32e.pdf
======
bestouff
From the conclusion:

 _When we started this project, we found that Rust was more difficult to use
than any other language we had used previously. Ownership and moves were
foreign concepts to is, and we were constantly fighting the Rust compiler.
Towards the end of the project, however, we realized that we were fighting the
compiler less andless, likely due to a deeper understanding of ownership and
lifetimes. Although we acknowledge that Rust has a steep learningcurve, it was
almost fun to use towards the end._

Looks like a generic Rust newbie experience. I guess after a while they'll
find it real fun to use.

~~~
timw4mail
The mention of Graphs does point to a weakness/difficulty in Rust - any
cyclical references are very difficult to manage.

